# Our new addition!



## Freckles (Feb 2, 2015)

We just got our precious new boy today! Still deciding on a name. Big brother Milo is doing ok so far, a few growls here and there but also a lot of running and playing together as well. He looks quite light in this photo, he is actually more of a light tan colour, with slightly darker brownish tipped ears.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh my goodness he is adorable. You are in for some fun.


----------



## Freckles (Feb 2, 2015)

Hanging out in his new bed


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

What a doll!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

He is just too cute! Congrats. Let us know when you get that name picked out


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So cuddly and cute. Congratulations!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's adorable! Welcome to the "new puppy club"!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

This new little brother is a cuties.
Love his bed, looks comfy


----------



## Freckles (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just precious!


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

He is so cute!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Very cute! Welcome to the forum! Enjoy him, they don't stay little long.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh! I've never seen anything cuter!


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Awww! So cuuuute!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

He is so cute!


----------

